# Six Foot Plus Presents Home Haunting: Jersey Devil Style!



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

It looks like *Home Haunting: Jersey Devil Style* will no longer be appearing on Six Foot Plus. However, there is a chance that it will be revived as a standalone podcast! Please check out the HHJDS website for future updates on the matter.


----------

